# Check this one out!



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm thinking this could do some damage on the ice!









[/IMG]


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm guessing it'll also do some damage to your wallet!


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

$799 to be exact!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Really? Wow, not as bad as I thought. Is that an FL-20 or 12?


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

FL-20 according to the article I read. Also said if you have the FL-20 or scout camera already, you can get either one with carrier to add to your set up. Pretty cool. I know I could use it.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Minnowhead said:


> FL-20 according to the article I read. Also said if you have the FL-20 or scout camera already, you can get either one with carrier to add to your set up. Pretty cool. I know I could use it.


My FL-20 has been feeling a little lonely lately...... Hmmmm....


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

If you only *think* that can do some damage, them maybe we can meet and I can "coach" you on how to use it.


That image is awesome.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

That is to cool. Now I can see what I can't catch.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I just saw a Site online selling it for $949.97 OUCH !


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

too rich for my blood. i can barely get all my stuff out now. if we had enough ice to drive my truck to where i wanted to fish, i might sell my soul....


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

It would make one heck of a nice OGF Ice Fishing Prize (hint, hint).


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I agree with JJ...should be given to everyone that enters the 2nd annual Wingfoot ice fishing tourney.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Minnowhead said:


> I agree with JJ...should be given to everyone that enters the 2nd annual Wingfoot ice fishing tourney.


Dude, you are killing my Buzz !


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Gotta be tougher than the average man.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Minnowhead said:


> Gotta be tougher than the average man.


Okay, you can purchase a bunch of them to give away at Wingfoot..... Some people can never be satisfied...


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

hahaha thats a sick unit, what i would do to have one....and i think to have that as a prize, it would have to be a bit more competitive, lets keep the get togethers fun, with small payouts and prizes, but we should think of a more serious payout one time  its right around the corner guys!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Steelhead Fever said:


> hahaha thats a sick unit, what i would do to have one....and i think to have that as a prize, it would have to be a bit more competitive, lets keep the get togethers fun, with small payouts and prizes, but we should think of a more serious payout one time  its right around the corner guys!


You will win it anyway, Steelhead Fever. Better go make room in your Closet for it.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Steelhead Fever - I know what you want for Christmas this year.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Mario, I figured it out for you. Say you make $20.00 to snow blow a driveway and we get a good snow. You start at 10am Monday morning, each drive will take you about 1 hour to plow.You work straight through with no breaks, nothing to eat and don't sleep. You'll have enough money to buy one by Wednesday at noon!!!!!!!!!!..............Mark


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

bassmastermjb said:


> Mario, I figured it out for you. Say you make $20.00 to snow blow a driveway and we get a good snow. You start at 10am Monday morning, each drive will take you about 1 hour to plow.You work straight through with no breaks, nothing to eat and don't sleep. You'll have enough money to buy one by Wednesday at noon!!!!!!!!!!..............Mark


sounds like a plan! lol....Do you know of any ice suits that I would fit into? Im looking for something that is waterproof, but insulated and warm...Like a good rain suit, only insulated, think you can help? ...s.f.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

okay. Lets have that as big fish prize at Wingfoot ! Entry fee is $599.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

lovin life said:


> okay. Lets have that as big fish prize at Wingfoot ! Entry fee is $599.


Oh Yah, I will cough up the money - as well as a Lung ! But it would be one, sweet Prize.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Mario, The Arctic Armor floation suits I carry come in X-Small too. My girl is 5' and hers fits perfectly.The good thing about the suits is they are like Vexilars. As long as you keep them in good condition you can resell a used one for a good buck when the time comes and you need a larger suit..............Mark


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

bassmastermjb said:


> Mario, The Arctic Armor floation suits I carry come in X-Small too. My girl is 5' and hers fits perfectly.The good thing about the suits is they are like Vexilars. As long as you keep them in good condition you can resell a used one for a good buck when the time comes and you need a larger suit..............Mark


I wish I can get one, but I really dont think I will have the money, but I do want to get my father one....when i stop growing i will definitely get one


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Steelhead Fever said:


> I wish I can get one, but I really dont think I will have the money, but I do want to get my father one....when i stop growing i will definitely get one


Now how about an Arctic Armor Suit for an Ice Fishing Prize?


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

yep, sounds good,, *are you reading mark!???**


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Yes Mario, I'm reading. I'm sure I can come up with something good for the next tourney like a Lazer Auger or Eskimo 3-man hub style shant. Maybe I just might do an Arctic Armor suit. You'll have to wait and see........Mark


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

bassmastermjb said:


> Yes Mario, I'm reading. I'm sure I can come up with something good for the next tourney like a Lazer Auger or Eskimo 3-man hub style shant. Maybe I just might do an Arctic Armor suit. You'll have to wait and see........Mark


hahahahaha that would be sweet, just have to raise the entry fee a bit


----------

